# 1967 Convertible Top Replacement



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am considering replacing the the convertible top on my '67 and I was wondering how difficult the task is and if I can do it myself. Has anyone attempted this and if so, please let me know the difficulty involved? Thanks for any advice I can receive.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Upholstery shop owner here. Yes most of you with good mechanical sense and basic knowledge can probably install a top on most any car. That being said, it's a lot more difficult getting on so there are no wrinkles. The first one is always the worst. There are most likely You Tube videos on the Corvette top replacement and I suggest viewing them first to see if you even want to tackle it. I just did 2 '57s about a month apart and forgot about how finicky they were about top adjustment. Not for the faint at heart. If I remember right, and I could be wrong as it's been a long time doing a '67, there is a plastic cord holing the material into the rear trim stick. Getting that inserted into the groove while stretching it evenly along the stick was the worst part. Again, check You Tube. Go slow, only do it in a well heated garage and good luck.


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you very much Stich!


----------

